# Education and Work in España



## adibarca (Dec 19, 2013)

Hola mis amigos

My name is Adib, I am from Canada and looking to move to spain. It is the country that I dreamed of living in and it is the place where I believe that I will find the love of my life. I am a 23 years old student and currently studying Kinesiology . 

Can someone please tell me what jobs would be available to students in Barcelona? and how much apartment rent would cost? Can someone please help, I love spain so much.

Muchas gracias!!
Viva España!!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

adibarca said:


> Hola mis amigos
> 
> My name is Adib, I am from Canada and looking to move to spain. It is the country that I dreamed of living in and it is the place where I believe that I will find the love of my life. I am a 23 years old student and currently studying Kinesiology .
> 
> ...


Do you have a way to get a visa? Are you an EU citizen?


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Unemployment in Spain as a whole is around 25% and youth unemployment is over 50%. We are living through _la crisis_. People who live here, speak several languages, have skills and good qualifications cannot get jobs. Sorry if this sounds negative but things are very hard here presently.

Another question, if you are thinking of Barcelona, do you speak Catalan?


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

A more important question would be concerning a visa. A student visa probably easiest, and from Canada,of course there is Youth Mobility as an option. I wouldn't worry so much about learning Catalan, but you would definitely need some basic Spanish. Even with the Youth Mobility, you would have to find a job, not so easy in today's market.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

adibarca said:


> Hola mis amigos
> 
> My name is Adib, I am from Canada and looking to move to spain. It is the country that I dreamed of living in and it is the place where I believe that I will find the love of my life. I am a 23 years old student and currently studying Kinesiology .
> 
> ...


Hello :
I think that now is very difficult find a job here in Barcelona,even from locals,and will be more difficult for you if dont speak catalan..a little, and will be more difficult if you say...Viva España.) (you don't read newspapers?)


----------



## adibarca (Dec 19, 2013)

mickbcn said:


> Hello :
> I think that now is very difficult find a job here in Barcelona,even from locals,and will be more difficult for you if dont speak catalan..a little, and will be more difficult if you say...Viva España.) (you don't read newspapers?)


 sorry, since i was a child i use to shout viva espana but if I live in barcelona i would have to say Visca El Barca!!! Visca Catalunya!!! but to be honest, I love everyone regardless if they are catalan or spanish, i just love the people so much. it is sad to see you guys struggling, nice people do not deserve to struggle. I will keep on praying and keep my:fingerscrossed:

regarding jobs,hmmmmm it is good that you are all honest, i will keep on reading about the economy, learn Spanish and build up my credentials while I am in Canada and hopefully things get better in the near future. Furthermore, I will still be here on the forum to learn about spain, make friends, and stay up to date with news. muchas gracias a todos~~~


Bendiciones,

Adib


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

adibarca said:


> sorry, since i was a child i use to shout viva espana but if I live in barcelona i would have to say Visca El Barca!!! Visca Catalunya!!! but to be honest, I love everyone regardless if they are catalan or spanish, i just love the people so much. it is sad to see you guys struggling, nice people do not deserve to struggle. I will keep on praying and keep my:fingerscrossed:
> 
> regarding jobs,hmmmmm it is good that you are all honest, i will keep on reading about the economy, learn Spanish and build up my credentials while I am in Canada and hopefully things get better in the near future. Furthermore, I will still be here on the forum to learn about spain, make friends, and stay up to date with news. muchas gracias a todos~~~
> 
> ...


No problem, I was joking....a little. we (the catalans) don't have nothing against spanish people who don't hate us or people like you because you are foreigner.and you will be welcome if you come here,but remember that the situation of work is very bad here now.. but you are young and who knows, maybe you find something.Benvingut.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi Adibarca,
There is another way of getting a job in Spain and ( for that matter ) any other non
English speaking part of the EU, particularly Eastern Europe. By getting into IT and 
in particular by joining one of those large IT Outsourcing companies.
Fact is that many large corporations with big computer systems and paying big
salaries to Western European computer staff in the UK, France, Belgium, Holland and
Switzerland are keen to offload these jobs to cheaper labour rate areas. In the past the
cheapest labour rate areas used to be South Africa and India but now ( due to EU Data
Protection and Privacy laws ), companies have been fined for offshoring these jobs and 
roles outside the EU.
The answer being for Outsourcing companies to run their clients Computer systems
within the EU where again the cheapest regions are the former Communist Bloc countries
Poland, Czech Republic, Slovakia, Hungary, etc. This has happened and works well for
managing non English speaking Corporate Data centres in Eastern Europe but their has
been a language barrier for some of these companies to manage their English speaking
clients.
The answer being to set up whats called 'Near Shore' operations in Spain and other
southern EU region countries where theirs a higher proportion of skilled young and
older people with a better command of English, in order to run their clients Computer
systems ( on a cheaper labour rate ) and of course be able to communicate and
interact with their clients in English. 
The most common and sort after roles are for English speaking Help Desk
and Service Desk Operators with Microsoft Exchange, Outlook, Active Directory, etc
this being true in Spain and Eastern Europe particularly. To service calls from
the UK and other areas where the working language is English.
Believe it or not - the one thing most Spaniards desire in order to find good jobs
or gain promotion is to have a good standard of English.

Anyway check it out !!!


----------



## adibarca (Dec 19, 2013)

Williams2 said:


> Hi Adibarca,
> There is another way of getting a job in Spain and ( for that matter ) any other non
> English speaking part of the EU, particularly Eastern Europe. By getting into IT and
> in particular by joining one of those large IT Outsourcing companies.
> ...


Thank you for your effort writing the long reply,This sounds like great news. I am new to the information you provided. i do not know who i should contact?what company? and what credentials i need other than speaking English? I would appreciate your help.

Bendiciones,

Adib


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Given the fact that there are so many English-speaking EU citizens, it's unlikely they will hire someone without working papers. Sorry to be a "ceniza."


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

elenetxu said:


> Given the fact that there are so many English-speaking EU citizens, it's unlikely they will hire someone without working papers. Sorry to be a "ceniza."


Your right and I don't want to raise adibarca's hopes as he hasn't answered the
question as to whether he has a valid passport from any of the EU states.

If he's a Canadian passport holder, he will have a big hurdle getting permission to
work in any EU country, let alone Spain.

Their again, I've seen any number of Dual Nationality Passport holders who have no problems
working in the EU and even the UK, so long as one of those passports is from
a country in the EU.


----------



## adibarca (Dec 19, 2013)

elenetxu said:


> Given the fact that there are so many English-speaking EU citizens, it's unlikely they will hire someone without working papers. Sorry to be a "ceniza."


Hey, I shall wait for William's response and read his feeback. However, you have a very good point, and I like it when people are honest to me, it helps me eliminate all the unwanted options and therefore eventually reach a potential goal. So you do not have to feel sorry.

Bendiciones,

Adib


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

The only easy way for you to get to Spain is going to be this program: Consejerias Exteriores : Cultural Ambassadors: North American Language and Culture Assistants in Spain


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

adibarca said:


> Hey, I shall wait for William's response and read his feeback. However, you have a very good point, and I like it when people are honest to me, it helps me eliminate all the unwanted options and therefore eventually reach a potential goal. So you do not have to feel sorry.
> 
> Bendiciones,
> 
> Adib



if you look, he has responded that it will be difficult - I would agree but take it further & say that it's pretty much impossible myself - to get a job offer if you don't have an EU passport


----------



## adibarca (Dec 19, 2013)

elenetxu said:


> The only easy way for you to get to Spain is going to be this program


hmmm, I am unfamiliar with this. I will look more into it. Will they help me with getting a job?



> if you look, he has responded that it will be difficult - I would agree but take it further & say that it's pretty much impossible myself - to get a job offer if you don't have an EU passport


Yeah, sorry I just seen his response

I have a few questions if you do not mind answering.
-why do I need a EU passport to get a job if I have a Canadian Passport?
-Was it always a law to have a EU passport to get a job or did it begin when the job crisis occurred?
-How could a citizen from outside of Spain get a EU passport? 

Bendiciones,

Adib


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

adibarca said:


> hmmm, I am unfamiliar with this. I will look more into it. Will they help me with getting a job?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it has been the rules for a VERY long time - a company would have to sponsor the applicant & prove to the govt that no EU citizen can do the job - & EU citizens can't just turn up & look for work in Canada, either 

there is however an agreement between Canada & Spain - there's a Youth Mobility visa

if you qualify for one of these, then you have the right to come to Spain to look for work for a limited period - it doesn't guarantee that you'll get a job though, and when the visa expires ( a year I think) you have to return to Canada 

Agreement between Spain and Canada on Youth Mobility Programs


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

adibarca said:


> hmmm, I am unfamiliar with this. I will look more into it. Will they help me with getting a job?
> 
> Yeah, sorry I just seen his response
> 
> ...


Just as I thought, you need to do your homework on employment regulations
of the country you intend to emigrate to.

Check the following:

Freedom of movement for workers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The free movement for Workers ( to work in other countries of the
European Union ) applies ONLY to those citizens who were born of
EU parents and have current valid EU Passports ( Eg A British,
French, German, Danish, Spainish, etc, etc Passport )

Otherwise you will have to apply for a Work Permit and Visa
for the Country you wish to emigrate or work in.
Of course theirs nothing to stop Canadians going to any 
country in the EU and staying their temporarily. But it is
only temporary up to 180 days ( I believe ) and theirs restrictions
on employment. Basically you will have to live off your own
savings.

For Canadians ( or any other Non EU citizen ) to be able to 
get full time Permanent Employment and permission to live
and work in their chosen country on a permanent basis.

Your future Employer will have to satisfy the UK Border Agency
and I believe Spain's no different. That they cannot find a
suitable UK or EU candidate other than yourself for the role 
they need to fill.
Which would exclude most non EU candidates, unless your
a rare top notch scientist and the like.
I have known Non EU citizens get Contract jobs in the UK
but got their Work Permit and Visa revoked, as soon as
the Border Agency went sniffing around asking questions
about how long this Contractors been doing the job and
why wasn't a UK & EU citizens considered first - unless he
or she had a rare skill.

But don't despair - you could get a job in the EU under
the Canadian Work Experience Abroad Program.

International Experience Canada work permit

Stay in a foreign country for longer than six months
Legally work in other countries
Created for young Canadians travelling abroad
Restricted to people aged 18-35 years.

Check out:

Travel and Work Abroad | Temporary Work Visa For International Work Holidays for Students and Youth | International Experience Canada

In short - The Canadian Work Experience Abroad Program is your
best bet. It would certainly bypass the normal legal hurdles you
normally have to jump. Provided you qualify ???

Anyway - Looks like the Moderators pointed out the Same Canadian Youth Program to you 
just before I submitted my reply. Thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Williams2 said:


> Just as I thought, you need to do your homework on employment regulations
> of the country you intend to emigrate to.
> 
> Check the following:
> ...



within the Schenghen zone it's 90 days in every 180 unless another kind of visa has been issued


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Ok thanks - oh wise one


----------



## adibarca (Dec 19, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> it has been the rules for a VERY long time - a company would have to sponsor the applicant & prove to the govt that no EU citizen can do the job - & EU citizens can't just turn up & look for work in Canada, either
> 
> there is however an agreement between Canada & Spain - there's a Youth Mobility visa
> 
> ...


I read everything on the webpage provided...So lets get this one clear, If I get a youth mobility visa, I must find a job within 1 year like you mentioned. If I found a job, will I be allowed to live and work in Spain permanently and apply for a EU passport? 

By the way I read everyone's comments... Thank you everyone. 

Bendiciones,

Adib


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

adibarca said:


> I read everything on the webpage provided...So lets get this one clear, If I get a youth mobility visa, I must find a job within 1 year like you mentioned. If I found a job, will I be allowed to live and work in Spain permanently and apply for a EU passport?
> 
> By the way I read everyone's comments... Thank you everyone.
> 
> ...


no - you have to return to Canada at the end of the year - it's for temporary work

if a company wanted to employ you longer, it would have to apply to sponsor you & you would have to return to Canada whilst the application was processed

as mentioned before, they would have to prove that there are no EU citizens able to do the job, as part of the application process


----------



## adibarca (Dec 19, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> no - you have to return to Canada at the end of the year - it's for temporary work
> 
> if a company wanted to employ you longer, it would have to apply to sponsor you & you would have to return to Canada whilst the application was processed
> 
> as mentioned before, they would have to prove that there are no EU citizens able to do the job, as part of the application process




you see, I've always loved Spain. I met a Canadian Spanish customer who lived in spain for 20 years and now is back in Canada, I wonder how she was able to move 20 yrs ago, were the laws different? I should ask her when I see her again. she is so nice. I do not know, maybe she can help me. However, she moved from Spain to Canada to find work but her daughters and husband are moving back to Spain. When I told her I would love to live in spain, she said just move there, it is that easy. I hope she is right. Thank you for all your help everyone, I will have to figure things out and if I have any further questions about rent or transportation, i will ask. However I will still be here reading up on the forums so I can become familiar with other tax laws and etc. 

Bendiciones,

Adib


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

adibarca said:


> you see, I've always loved Spain. I met a Canadian Spanish customer who lived in spain for 20 years and now is back in Canada, I wonder how she was able to move 20 yrs ago, were the laws different? I should ask her when I see her again. she is so nice. I do not know, maybe she can help me. However, she moved from Spain to Canada to find work but her daughters and husband are moving back to Spain. When I told her I would love to live in spain, she said just move there, it is that easy. I hope she is right. Thank you for all your help everyone, I will have to figure things out and if I have any further questions about rent or transportation, i will ask. However I will still be here reading up on the forums so I can become familiar with other tax laws and etc.
> 
> Bendiciones,
> 
> Adib



sadly she's wrong....

lots of people have moved here a long time ago when things were easier & the rules were laxer - but now even EU citizens have to prove that we can support ourselves before we can register as resident here


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

adibarca said:


> you see, I've always loved Spain. I met a Canadian Spanish customer who lived in spain for 20 years and now is back in Canada, I wonder how she was able to move 20 yrs ago, were the laws different? I should ask her when I see her again. she is so nice. I do not know, maybe she can help me. However, she moved from Spain to Canada to find work but her daughters and husband are moving back to Spain. When I told her I would love to live in spain, she said just move there, it is that easy. I hope she is right. Thank you for all your help everyone, I will have to figure things out and if I have any further questions about rent or transportation, i will ask. However I will still be here reading up on the forums so I can become familiar with other tax laws and etc.
> 
> Bendiciones,
> 
> Adib


No its not easy! It never has been. You cant legally just pick up and move to another country - even EU citizens, need to prove income and healthcare to move to Spain (as for moving to Canada from another country????). You need to think it thru and do a lot more research. But do ask your friend, cos she wouldnt have simply up sticks and done it

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> No its not easy! It never has been. You cant legally just pick up and move to another country - even EU citizens, need to prove income and healthcare to move to Spain (as for moving to Canada from another country????). You need to think it thru and do a lot more research. But do ask your friend, cos she wouldnt have simply up sticks and done it
> 
> Jo xxx


over 20 years ago she might have - they didn't check up so much then & living under the radar was easier


he says 'Canadian Spanish' though - so maybe dual nationality? Or maybe she married a Spaniard?


----------

